# O death, where is thy sting?



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 21, 2019)

Today I received two letters from the State in which I reside notifying me of my Death:






Took them long enough for my Official Accreditation to go though...


My apologizes to the Honorable drhowarddrfine, but it came like a cool breeze on a hot summer's day and never noticed myself transcend the Veil of Tears...

I may still materialize now and again. Know in your heart that Demonica and I are very happy and thinking fondly of you all...


----------



## ralphbsz (Mar 21, 2019)

That's very regrettable.  Condolences on your untimely demise.  I hope it isn't painful.  If it is, I recommend tylenol or advil.  Or beating your head against a wall.  Try a bureaucratic wall, those tend to already be padded with soft materials.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 21, 2019)

Say hi to Sam Clemens for me.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 22, 2019)

My Birthday was four days after the documented date of my Death. I died, was reborn and rose from the grave 4 days later.

No, not like Him... Dracula Has Risen from the Grave.

I called the relevant State agency this morning. Full benefits have been restored and my status downgraded to that of "living".

A guy with the same first and last name, different middle name, died recently. I remained on the phone while they looked up his obit. They stated it was an obvious mistake on their part and couldn't understand how it had been made. They got it fixed up so no harm.

I popped in on the Social Security Office with all my Documentation. They had no record of my death and ran off a printout of my benefits. I had thought it was going to be a nightmare to get straightened out but was easily rectified.

I'm going to frame the letters.


----------



## unitrunker (Mar 22, 2019)

This. So funny. Thanks trihexagonal.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Mar 22, 2019)

Trihexagonal said:


> I had thought it was going to be a nightmare to get straightened out but was easily rectified.


It does seem like government, in a number of situations I've been in, is more citizen helpful and friendly than when we were growing up. In the past, I'm sure you know, this would have required form X1974qxJ subform D and a three year wait.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 22, 2019)

That's what I had counted on. I figured if the State thought I was dead the Federal Admonishtration would, too. That my only source of income would be the next thing I received notice had been discontinued due to my demise. They were more competent in data collection.

I called as soon as they opened and didn't even have to wait on hold for an answer. I told the guy I needed to make a change to my status. That I had risen from the Dead. He said he didn't know what that meant so I clued him in. He had a different Social Security number and Case File number so they were in the dark as to what happened and did look up his Obit.

I already knew the guy had died. Someone called the girl I hang out with to say he was sorry to hear I had died. I had called to tell her I passed away before she read it in the paper.

It's not the first time it's happened. They debited my account for his bad check once and was able to withdraw money from my checking account on 3 different occasions. He had an account at the same bank and was able to do it twice after I had a talk with the Bank Manager. The Bank Manager said instructions to ask for my SSN would appear on the computer screen with my account details. I was able to call myself and them give me a balance without asking my SSN. He could just walk up to the teller and them let him withdraw cash from my account.

I asked if they'd like hold a meeting so I could come down and make a formal introduction of myself or if they'd like to hire me to teach them to use a computer.

I keep a running tab in my head of how much money I have in my account. If I hadn't noticed the difference he would have gotten away with it every time, including the bad check.

Walgreens gave him my prescription once. I had called to have my prescription filled. When I got there a few days later to pick it up it had been "misplaced" and they had to fill it again while I waited and derided their Professionalism the whole while. I asked if they hadn't given it to him. They said "No, he had gotten something else" so I knew exactly what had happened.

But this should be the last of it.


----------



## Crivens (Jul 1, 2019)

My health insurance once asked me to send in a copy of my death certificate. Since the request came by mail and not by onja board, I ignored it.

So hello my undead fellows.


----------



## ralphbsz (Jul 1, 2019)

Speaking of undead: A few years ago, I had to have a surgery that took at while (over an hour), and there was a mixup with heart medication. After I woke up, I asked the anesthesiologist how it went, and he answered: mostly fine. Three times during the surgery my pulse and blood pressure dropped to zero, but they got that restarted no problem. So I guess technically I am now on my 4th life.


----------



## robotchaos (Jul 1, 2019)

Pleased to make your acquaintance, Trihexagonal.  You are a daemon, after all. Someone must have restarted you.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 2, 2019)

Oh, I'm a long way from dead or gone at this point. I was mostly devastated that all my efforts to get different agencies to take any action whatsoever flopped like a pancake on the floor batter side down. 

The Mo. Commission on Human Rights said the law changed in 2017 so it was a Federal matter, HUD in this case. That "bulllies" weren't covered and neither was retaliation. I asked what they were good for and she thought that was funny.

I had already reported him to HUD and was told it was a he said/she said situation. I had got him on digital audio using his percieved mastery of enuindo in 2017 so I could probably do it twice and did. I had my Sony pocket recorder going and could see where he was heading with his rant so I set up grounds for a Disability Discrimination case he was only too happy to make for me. 

I was seeing the Housing Authority cutting a check for $100,000 and contacted law firms that had a history of $2,000,000 settlements. Turns out I had no case because I was not denied services, he could speak to me in a manner that would have gotten anyone fired in a heartbeat and still kept his job. I'm going to pin them down publically on the Zero Tolerance policy in the next meeting, if it applies to residents only or staff as well and see them make a logical argument from that as a defense.

They defended him last time but logic and critical thinking is not their forte. They didn't even believe their own arguments when I used them to see if they would consider it a threat if I said the same thing to their wife. Then they tried to say I shouldn't have laughed when he threaten me. I'm still waiting to hear what they consider the appropriate reaction to being threatened. 

I had them on what should have been a 15 year case of Govt Fraud where they had been renting an apartment to a woman who ran a business out of it during the day then went home for the night. When she started picking on this disabled girl I knew how to handle it and asked what I had to do to rent an apartment to open a computer repair shop. 

They tried to argue it was allowed because it was not her Primary Residence. I already knew you couldn't rent an apartment in Public Housing if it was not your Primary Residence but didn't say anything. She was gone within 2 months anyway and I had a card to play if need be. Now was the time so I made an online fraud report to the HUD Office of Inspector general from the library. When I mentioned it to the area HUD rep she stated it was HUD approved. That's just what I needed to know.

Well maybe it was, in the St. Louis office. The former Executive Admin wasn't above greasing someones palm, or embezzlement of $180,000. I don't know if it the OIG knew about it but the Washington D.C. office wasn't down with it because I had called them 2 years ago. They referred me to the St. Louis office. 

Wonder how they will react to years of HUD approved Govt fraud when I call Washington to put that bug in their ear? I already called the media but wasn't aware it had been approved. They wanted me to go on camera then, maybe I will.

This goes back years. Management asked me to run for President of the Tenants Association in 2013 and I was elected. However, there is no such thing in HUD regs. It's the Tenants Union and I was now the Advocate for the residents as President. When I brought up something they had tried to cover up that was in dire need of being addressed, in a professionally worded business letter straight to the point as it's done in my experience, they responded with a handout like something a teen in a tantrum would write. 

They didn't know this little lamb didn't say Baaaa and the sheer audacity of someone with the gall to question their authority was something new to them, standard practice for me. I never got any other response to what was business as usual for me. I was wasting my time so resigned with another professionally worded letter that spelled out why that they liked even less. Then took aggressive action to get it addressed on my own as recourse.

So for the last 6 years I've been the target of a campaign of Passive-Aggressive retaliation (which is against HUD regs) I've had to to tolerate to a point. So ultimately it falls to their questionable style of Management and the lack of professionalism in Management decisions they've made.

Now it's on and the gloves are off. The actions I've taken so far have been a dismal failure and nothing went the way I expected, but I'm not beat by a long shot. If playing by the rules doesn't work with them I'll change the game to one they haven't played.

I still have a year to file a case for Discrimination against Barney Fife, but it may not be the correct approach and I haven't contacted the right State Agency yet. I do know people with a disability are a protected class and now I have my internet service back so I'm not limited to the library.

If he says one more word to me I'm going to go twisted on him and do something truly bizarre to reach in and touch him using words he's never heard someone say, and they won't even be said directly to him. Depravity is the name of that game.


I got more test results today and everything else looks good. They don't know for sure it's liver cancer and why I have to go back in 3 months for another MRI. I go see a liver specialist in August for the first time to see what she says and may still be able to take treatments. I'm still pretty healthy all things considered. I haven't drank since 1996 and am not jaundiced or been sick to my stomach lately.


----------



## ronaldlees (Jul 5, 2019)

I went full blown tea-totaler in 98.  Then went organic, and finally made it to 85 percent vegan.  Each level gives you more monk-like powers LOL - I hope your prognosis turns out to be favorable. ...


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 5, 2019)

I used to cook big meals and ate right but not so much lately. I used to count how many days till I had to go to the store by how many steaks I had in the freezer but cut down on red meat. I've always been a believer in taking a multivitamin and take extra D, a sublingual B12 complex and Selenium. I could tell the difference in days I took a vitamin and didn't when I was a laborer.

I don't feel bad or anything and haven't been sick to my stomach since I took her out to eat. I'm at the right weight for my height and you'd never know I was sick to look at me. My wetware looked good under the MRI, my kidneys looked good and all my other bloodwork was normal. My blood pressure is usually around 120/80 so I'm not that bad off.

I do need to get more exercise but there's a lot of things need done. I smoked 3 times as many cigars last month as the month before but at least I smoked outside.


----------



## fernandel (Jul 7, 2019)

Trihexagonal said:


> I used to cook big meals and ate right but not so much lately. I used to count how many days till I had to go to the store by how many steaks I had in the freezer but cut down on red meat. I've always been a believer in taking a multivitamin and take extra D, a sublingual B12 complex and Selenium. I could tell the difference in days I took a vitamin and didn't when I was a laborer.
> 
> I don't feel bad or anything and haven't been sick to my stomach since I took her out to eat. I'm at the right weight for my height and you'd never know I was sick to look at me. My wetware looked good under the MRI, my kidneys looked good and all my other bloodwork was normal. My blood pressure is usually around 120/80 so I'm not that bad off.
> 
> I do need to get more exercise but there's a lot of things need done. I smoked 3 times as many cigars last month as the month before but at least I smoked outside.


It is  not advertising (oneof the tem member is my friend) but IMO they ate doing very good work and I hope you will find something interesting too:
https://examine.com/


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 7, 2019)

Selenum is the only dietary supplement I take:



> Additionally, selenium supplements may help strengthen the immune system in patients with influenza, tuberculosis and hepatitis C.



Also says it "Helps Prevent Mental Decline" and "Several studies have shown that patients with Alzheimer’s disease have lower blood levels of selenium."

That's worth the price of a bottle alone IMO.

As always, there's another site that didn't seem to have much good to say about it.


----------



## fernandel (Jul 7, 2019)

Trihexagonal said:


> Selenum is the only dietary supplement I take:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There many substitutes from the nature...from olive leaf extracts, garlic (fermented black garlic), all kinds of mushrums. BTW not so long was done research about healing lyme. The use antibiotics and the other group essentials oils (garlic, oregano, olive leaf...) and healing was better with the last ones.
Good sources for selenium are fish, mil , yogurt, some nuts,  lentils and more..


----------



## ronaldlees (Jul 10, 2019)

Trihexagonal said:


> Selenum is the only dietary supplement I take:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it is not good for you in large doses, so you should not treat them like jelly beans.  But, I've read a bit about selenium.  It's thought to be a necessary ingredient for the _vitamin E / vitamin C_ antioxidant combo to work properly.  Without selenium, they are of much less use.  I eat Brazil nuts for selenium, and a doctor I read regularly says that's a pretty good source for it.  He himself eats a half dozen a day.  The bad part is that Brazil nuts have really skyrocketed price wise - about $17-$19 per pound locally last I checked.


----------

